# Delonghi Dedica 685 - Water spout stopped working



## JonR3012 (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi there, I have had the above machine for little over a year, today the water spout stopped frothing milk or dispensing water /steam. I tried to descale it only for the water to come out of the group head and not the spout. So the question is; does the pump deliver water / steam to both or is there a separate pump for the spout, or is there a valve that has stopped working thus no steam / water coming out of the spout. Is this the end of this machine ??

Advanced thanks.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Google the parts diagram its Likely the same pump and a valve is clogged check parts diagram for valves

http://spares.bigwarehouse.com.au/images/files/59417_0f75a634ce7b907711de29c7b7d7cab5.pdf


----------



## JonR3012 (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi,Thanks, that was a great help, valve removed, blocked by ?? (limescale I guess) new part ordered awaiting delivery.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Typically it's a Chunk of scale breaks away and gets stuck in a small passage sometimes they can be dislodged with a Needle, compressed air or strong descaler or a combination of all 3


----------

